# Newbe question on climbing



## Jim Grunt (Aug 4, 2012)

Any advice for learning to climb out of the saddle? Stroker has little experiance riding!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Practice ... try doing it first on the flat. Then you will know what gear to use. When on a climb it is the same as well. If you are spinning comfortably, on a climb when seated, you will need to go to a small cog when standing. That is how it works for me.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

start climbing seated. Repeat same climb standing. Since you can really crank on the crank while standing, you want to be on a smaller cog compared to a seated climb.

Other than that... I can't answer the question about how much should the bike rock back and forth... I technically don't know the correct answer... I personally minimize the rocking of the bike... makes sense to me.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Practice ... try doing it first on the flat. Then you will know what gear to use. When on a climb it is the same as well. If you are spinning comfortably, on a climb when seated, you will need to go to a small cog when standing. That is how it works for me.


If you are spinning comfortably seated you should probably stay seated, this is something I need to constantly remind myself of.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

duh... I forgot it was tandems... that would take practice with the coordination of out of seat climbing with 2 people.... so I would start on flat road first, then work your way to the hills.


----------



## Jim Grunt (Aug 4, 2012)

Well we tried climbing out of the saddle and it went pretty well. I say out of the saddle and then ready,up. Befor the ride we agred we will always get up on the right foot power stroke and very little rocking. We have no problem spinning in the saddle on climbes but on a couple of recent group rides some of the hills got very congested and and now we will be able to excelerate on climbs.


----------



## Jim Grunt (Aug 4, 2012)

The most important thing I heard about Tandem riding is to keep your stroker happy! After 2 months how am I doing?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

The Boy is the stoker and sometimes needs to stand, especially after several miles. last night after work we did 17 gravel miles and needed to stand to get up a few humps. 

last week we did 14 miles after work and he needed to stop at about 7 miles due to sore buttness. we then got back on and climbed a long gravel hill. we spun fine, but at the top had to stand. we dont normally stand together, but with his soreness, he wanted outta the saddle. 

the biggest issue is sway. you have to control how much you throw the bike, but you shouldnt be throwing the bike anyway. i find practicing has helped, and last week we were able to benefit from that.

next week i hope to get 20 miles outta him. pretty far for after work with a kid on your back.


----------

